# New Kubota M7 Series is finally here



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I was out picking parts up today and decided to swing by the Kubota dealer and drive through the parking lot and low and behold they have the new m7 series tractors on hand and for sale. I looked over the 171 which is the biggest in the group and it looks very nice. First problem that comes to my mind under the hood is no screens in the radiators and they don't open up like my deeres to be cleaned out. According to the salesman these are supposed to go head to head with the 6R and 7R deeres. Inside felt nice and with the larger frame it should ride much nicer too. They told me $131k cash price on the m7 131 model.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking tractors, my dealer just got three in as well.....don't be fooled, it's no Deere but it is a very good looking tractor and the interior was well laid out I thought.....might get one in a few years, would make a nice haying tractor


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll take 2. Do they take out of state checks without calling the bank first?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a 131 or a 171 hp tractor??

My case does not have screens on the radiator but it doesn't suck in the crap like Deeres do. Maybe kubota will be the same. But if they do suck in the dust like Deere does then they are doomed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I'll take 2. Do they take out of state checks without calling the bank first?


If I wait like 15 yrs, I should be able to afford a beat up one.......they gonna still have to take that out of town unverified check however.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice looking tractors, my dealer just got three in as well.....don't be fooled, it's no Deere but it is a very good looking tractor and the interior was well laid out I thought.....might get one in a few years, would make a nice haying tractor


Not a bad price if comparing to a R series Deere.



deadmoose said:


> I'll take 2. Do they take out of state checks without calling the bank first?


 I'm gonna have to check on that for you!



Colby said:


> This is a 131 or a 171 hp tractor??
> My case does not have screens on the radiator but it doesn't suck in the crap like Deeres do. Maybe kubota will be the same. But if they do suck in the dust like Deere does then they are doomed.


Pictures are of the 171, I priced the 131 as I have no need right now for a 170 hp tractor


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree Lewis if it compares......I just don't think it's gonna compare equally. Buy one and give us an honest evaluation after a 24 month period, at that time you are free to sell it and we can then see what kind of resell it has......and all the while you get to use/abuse the tractor while performing a haytalk civic duty. . Sounds like a legit plan......this is all contingent on whether they take that unverified check moose was talking about....if they do, exactly how many did they have in stock....maybe we can have a more "in depth" study..."a wider geographical study" if you will, I'm game


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They have a 171 at our local dealer too. Nice looking rig. Again I'll be interested in maybe 15 years from now.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree Lewis if it compares......I just don't think it's gonna compare equally. Buy one and give us an honest evaluation after a 24 month period, at that time you are free to sell it and we can then see what kind of resell it has......and all the while you get to use/abuse the tractor while performing a haytalk civic duty. . Sounds like a legit plan......this is all contingent on whether they take that unverified check moose was talking about....if they do, exactly how many did they have in stock....maybe we can have a more "in depth" study..."a wider geographical study" if you will, I'm game


Maybe we could do a group buy!!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The more the merrier.....the more participation, the better it "validates the survey"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rajela said:


> Maybe we could do a group buy!!!!!


Now you guys are gonna ruin it for me. Guess I will get by without.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm really curious on what the 171 would cost.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

If I was a betting man it would be right around 170k beings the other was priced @ $1k per horse


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats cold hard American dollars.........that's a lot of money for a tractor, I'd really have to do some "justification", course for the sake of our fellow haytalkers I could probably do an "extended demo" of a unit.....(still waiting to hear back about the unverified check) it's clearly a better choice than the check fraud venture. I'll have my peeps talk to their peeps and hey, you never know......could happen


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd be willing to do one of them long term demos too. I've never even sat in a Kubota, but at least the color would match the rest of the farm!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ehh if I was going to spend that much money on a tractor I'd want a not so hideous color such as green.

Nice tractor though, no doubt. Best of luck to them competing in the row crop but I have a feeling they'll get smoked.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, I didn't see the pricing, ok, 25 years before I could look at one maybe.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> If I was a betting man it would be right around 170k beings the other was priced @ $1k per horse


My 126 HP was "only" 81K new. I paid l so because it was a demo. 
I'd guess more like $150k


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Put your bids in ill know for sure in the morning and I'll let y'all know!


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Too many buttons switches and lights....remind you of an old movie? Ill stick with something that will fit in my barn and is paid for  Its small (that thing would squash it like an ant), but paid for, but gets the job done for me - Bobcat CT 235, Big hay farmer next door to my subdivision has a huge JD with duallies front and back, driven by his 14 year old grand daughter running a 12 bottom plow and huge disk, She was planting hay grass yesterday, just ahead of our rain. If I could only be so smooth and precise......oh to be young again.   :wub:

As for this cool unit------

I did notice that the plastic fuel tank and emissions treatment tank were right behind the front wheel - heaven help you if you try clearing land with that beast, or run in a muddy field - think of the mess to clean to re-fuel?

BTW

Movie was Airplane II, III, or IV on the Moon......I am having a Senior moment or AAADD to remember which one. On a side note think of the uproar if that movie was made today. Nuff Said

Is sure is pretty though......Just park in in my drive anytime


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are all like that now. If you can afford one, you can afford to rent the proper piece of equipment to clear land too I suppose.



YODA said:


> As for this cool unit------
> 
> I did notice that the plastic fuel tank and emissions treatment tank were right behind the front wheel - heaven help you if you try clearing land with that beast, or run in a muddy field - think of the mess to clean to re-fuel?


----------

